# either 7dpo OR 14dpo *UPDATE postive digi TODAY 3+* WTF



## vanessamaggi

Hey guys, what do you think about this test? FRER taken with second morning wee. I had completely lost track of periods because we had given up TTC and were not 'preventing'. 

Af hasn't showed. Thought I was safe to test as any line i would get by now would be strong. 

Instead, I take a test. Very faint line. Check my diary. Turns out we had sex only one week ago. HOW COULD I FORGET THAT????? Even the terminology dpo doesn't really apply. This is a test taken either 14 or 7 days after SEX.


----------



## HLx

I say that's a bfp :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im going to guess 7, not 14


----------



## vanessamaggi

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im going to guess 7, not 14

Thanks guys. I hope you are right. I'm going to test again on Friday* and will update.

*unless I crack and test again first thing tomorrow morning, obvs.


----------



## GemmaG

BFP!! Good luck x


----------



## vanessamaggi

I have resisted testing this morning. This is a MASSIVE achievement for me! I just know I won't get an answer today, so why put myself through it? Still planning to wait until Friday.

When I looked at the test this morning it looked fainter than I remembered. Also done ALOT of googling 'faint lines' and none of the posts in forums seem to end well. 

As a result of this I have not deprived myself of my morning cup of coffee. 

Here's a picture of *THE SAME TEST* but taken this morning. I think if I am 14DPO then i can expect AF any moment. It's so faint it's really barely there. 

Symptom wise I do feel a bit off. My boobs are a tiny bit sore and I got very angry with a piece of bread this morning. Plus I feel tired. But that's about it and to be honest those are all pre-AF symptoms for me too.


----------



## mumof1+1

Looks positive to me hun. Good luck x


----------



## HLx

Still saying that's a definite positive, and it's still very early days this time next week the test will be blazing I just know it! Also, be nice to the bread okay hahaha x


----------



## vanessamaggi

HLx said:


> Still saying that's a definite positive, and it's still very early days this time next week the test will be blazing I just know it! Also, be nice to the bread okay hahaha x

Lol. too late, it's in the bin! :D my husband said: did you just waste a piece of bread? And I said YES. And he didn't ask any more. He keeps asking if I've started my period yet... Argh.


----------



## vanessamaggi

Guys. I am so weak. My husband went out and I weed on a stick. I was doing SO WELL. It wasn't FMU but it was a long hold. Easier now since I had my first I can't really feel a full bladder much anyway.

Unfortunately, and as WE ALL KNEW WOULD BE THE CASE, it's still totally faint. I mean, it's still there? So maybe that's good? But it's no darker. I think my only hope now is that I'm not yet late for my period. I'm even going back through the photos on my phone, hoping that something - anything - will jog my brain and remind me when I last had a bloody period! The curse of the long cycle :( 

Photos attached. With flash and without. Note how the professional POASer has numbered them already, so I can keep track.......


----------



## HLx

That is so obvious and the line is super pink!!! I think given how early you are that line sits well, I have money on you one million percent being pregnant! Hahaha the bread thing is still tickling me, pregnancy hormones is worse than period hormones! About 3 weeks ago I cried over batteries....not even joking x


----------



## vanessamaggi

HLx said:


> That is so obvious and the line is super pink!!! I think given how early you are that line sits well, I have money on you one million percent being pregnant! Hahaha the bread thing is still tickling me, pregnancy hormones is worse than period hormones! About 3 weeks ago I cried over batteries....not even joking x

I really hope you are right. I'm going to ask my husband tonight if he can help me work out when the last AF was. Not that I'm SURE that will help? Since obviously i still could have had a 5 week cycle rather than a 6 week. 

I went out and bought some cheap Sainsbury's tests earlier and did one, so I can hopefully stave off the FRER madness until Friday. The Sainsbo's claims it shows 4 days early and was COMPLETELY blank. So... yeah. The waiting-and-seeing continues.

Batteries, though. Lol. What did they do to you?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont think you're 14dpo. That line is right for 7. I do think you're preggo.


----------



## HLx

vanessamaggi said:


> I really hope you are right. I'm going to ask my husband tonight if he can help me work out when the last AF was. Not that I'm SURE that will help? Since obviously i still could have had a 5 week cycle rather than a 6 week.
> 
> I went out and bought some cheap Sainsbury's tests earlier and did one, so I can hopefully stave off the FRER madness until Friday. The Sainsbo's claims it shows 4 days early and was COMPLETELY blank. So... yeah. The waiting-and-seeing continues.
> 
> Batteries, though. Lol. What did they do to you?

Yeah I don't get much luck on any other test claiming to be really early detection, just frers! Even on the ICs I didn't get a hint of a line until after AF was supposed to be here!

Well I was in bed and realised my doppler batteries run out, OH started mumbling something to me not even sure what he said but not realising he actually said he will get some from downstairs, ended up arguing with him over it and I really lost my temper raising my voice started crying told him to shove his batteries up his butt, only for him to be sat here absolutely doubled over in tears while I continued ranting about these bloody batteries. I don't even know how it come about, I'm not a diva, I would have just got them myself....hahaha


----------



## vanessamaggi

HLx said:


> Yeah I don't get much luck on any other test claiming to be really early detection, just frers! Even on the ICs I didn't get a hint of a line until after AF was supposed to be here!
> 
> Well I was in bed and realised my doppler batteries run out, OH started mumbling something to me not even sure what he said but not realising he actually said he will get some from downstairs, ended up arguing with him over it and I really lost my temper raising my voice started crying told him to shove his batteries up his butt, only for him to be sat here absolutely doubled over in tears while I continued ranting about these bloody batteries. I don't even know how it come about, I'm not a diva, I would have just got them myself....hahaha

That's hilarious and also makes me feel bad for you :D oh the hormones!! What crazies they make us :D :D :D Hopefully your OH was understanding!!


----------



## vanessamaggi

Reckon I'm out though. Just weakened AGAIN and did a FRER. Nothing. Zilch. Nada. Granted my pee didn't look that dark, but it was a long hold. I'd had a couple of cups of tea. But I'm also awake and it's gone midnight. My sore boobs have gone. My fatigue has gone. I just feel pretty normal now. I'd love to think this is a good'un, but I reckon I've just been unlucky.

And it's so frustrating because I shouldn't even KNOW. If my darn cycle wasn't so unpredictable I probably wouldn't even think I was late by now. My OH thinks I'm due on Saturday but tbh he was next to useless trying to help me work out when my AF last came, and even if I'm due on Saturday that would make me 12 dpo by now, and a completely blank test on a FRER is NOT a good sign, even with late night pee.

Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to test in the morning. I'll take a pic of that one. Can't be bothered to do tonight's. It's too depressing.


----------



## vanessamaggi

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I dont think you're 14dpo. That line is right for 7. I do think you're preggo.

What about a blank test tonight though? Shouldn't go blank should they? I mean, there should be SOMETHING. a day later. 

God, is it really only ONE DAY LATER???? Feels like i've been in this place for weeks :(


----------



## HLx

Just keep trying with your best urine of the day and don't test with any others and seeing that helps hun x


----------



## vanessamaggi

Took my temp this morning, it's 97.69. Bang on perfect normal temperature. As a result I thought, nah, not going to wait till tomorrow, lets get this AF on. Sure enough, FRER has the tiniest faintest almost invisible line. 

I reckon I just got really unlucky and caught a chemical on its way out. Gutted.


----------



## HLx

I really hope it gets darker hun that's still looking positive to me x


----------



## vanessamaggi

HLx said:


> I really hope it gets darker hun that's still looking positive to me x

Yes there's a line, but the drop in temperature is kind of unavoidable. I'll keep you updated though! I just want AF to come now!!


----------



## vanessamaggi

UPDATE:

Yeah, AF came this afternoon. I knew it was inevitable when I saw that temperature. 

I'm so disappointed and confused and frustrated. But I'm comforting myself with the fact that it happened so early, obviously. I should really have checked my dates before buying a test and I would have saved myself ALOT of heartache. The trouble is, I just KNEW I was pregnant. Even if it was only for a brief time, I just knew it.

Trying to decide now whether all these feelings mean I should get back on the TTC rollercoaster one last time............................... seems like my cycle is back to normal. 6 weeks. So I guess I've got a looooong time to decide.......


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## vanessamaggi

as title suggests. this month's AF did not arrive. me and partner have not DTD all month. period 2 weeks overdue. have been feeling a bit off for a week, decided to test just to get silly idea out of head that I *could* still be pregnant.

Digi came up 3+ weeks. I've had ZERO symptoms, plus those early negative tests and temp drop.

Could it be ectopic????


----------



## vanessamaggi

Should note, when AF arrived last time - as previous posts - it was FULL AF.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## vanessamaggi

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry :(

Wait, sorry for what????? You think it's ectopic?

I think my post is confusing. I got BFP in July. It was faint and then I got several BFNs and a temp drop, AF came. It was a full seeming Af, several days of bleeding, from what I remember anyway.

In between then and now:

I have not had sex since last AF. According to my OH anyway who has been complaining about it . 

Fast forward to today: 

This month's period has not arrived. My boobs have been sore and I was sick of my AF not coming. I had a digi leftover in the drawer so i thought sod it I'll do it as sometimes if I test it makes AF come, and because there was a tiny weird naggy voice in my head saying do it. 

The digi came up pregnant 3+ weeks. The only way i could be pregnant is from JUNE. 

Do you mean 'so sorry' because clearly i've got something wrong with me? or maybe you think I am mad??? I feel really quite mad. To be honest.


----------



## vanessamaggi

IMages taken today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

vanessamaggi said:


> IMages taken today.
> 
> View attachment 1067202
> View attachment 1067204

Sorry I only read one of your posts and thought that af had arrived again. My mistake. 
Congratulations! That's great news :D


----------



## vanessamaggi

Bevziibubble said:


> Sorry I only read one of your posts and thought that af had arrived again. My mistake.
> Congratulations! That's great news :D

Oh ok thanks, i thought you knew something I didn’t then! 

I mea, I wish I felt it was definitely great news but the fact I’ve had a period and NO symptoms and that I’ve been drinking shit loads of coffee, having cocktails and taking no folic acid is making me feel quite anxious. What could explain the negative tests AFTER positive tests two months ago? 

I feel like one of those people you read about but never think could actually be you because well, I’ve always thought they weren’t paying attention or it wasn’t a FULL ON period etc. But mine was! And I knew I might be pregnant then so it’s not like it wasn’t on my mind. I even wen5 from feeling pregnant to NOT feeling pregnant.

Right now I feel the following things: 

Insanely tired
Furious with my husband, don’t know why but I am
Extremely anxious

But I still don’t feel pregnant.


----------



## Aphy

Wow girl, you must be so confused! I have no answers for you but I hope you get your answers soon. If I were you I would have a blood test done asap to confirm what’s going on. I have read of women getting their period as “normal” yet being pregnant so guess it isn’t unheard of... but it definitely looks like you are pregnant!


----------



## Hushpuppy730

Could be that your AF last was implantation bleeding, I've heard of women having heavy bleeding not just spotting during implantation. Could also simply be early pregnancy bleeding, many women have af like bleeding during pregnancy and carry on to have a healthy baby.
Personally, I couldn't see the lines on the frers you took last month, except maybe on 1 or 2, but those were super faint and looked more like evaps or indents. I've noticed a lot of issues with frers lately.. I've seen a lot of evaps that really looked convincing. 
This is just my personnal opinion and I am by no means a doctor, so definitely call your doctor and book an appt asap


----------



## Hushpuppy730

Darn hit the "post reply" too fast.. wanted to add get them to book an ultrasound too, as you have no idea for sure how far along you are they should at least give you a dating ultrasound


----------



## vanessamaggi

Hushpuppy730 said:


> Darn hit the "post reply" too fast.. wanted to add get them to book an ultrasound too, as you have no idea for sure how far along you are they should at least give you a dating ultrasound

thanks for the advice. i am going to do just this!


----------

